# Will a beta work with



## TDunn523 (Oct 3, 2014)

I have three Angels 2 bala 1 rainbow 3 small electric blue ram and others like tetras. Will a beta be ok or no? It's a 55 gallon and Molly's.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

well i am happy you took my advice and started a thread.i am not a betta expert.but i can tell already no the angels will most likely eat him and the balas will eat him infact they will grow to big for that tank.they need about a 125 to have a proper school.sorry for attacking you like that.i just wanted to come out and let you know before it was to late for your fish.


----------



## TDunn523 (Oct 3, 2014)

Balas as are still just 2 inches. I just went from a 29 to 55 few weeks ago. Will upgrade again in a few months.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

well i think that you can wait about 6 months.but yoou have to get the tank up and running in month 5 so you can cycle it,and get him 4 little buddies.but i am happy that you up graded. and while your at it i would move the angels in it to and get some more so that there is a equal number.i am surprised that one of your angel fish has not died yet.and finally 1 rainbow what? 
ics:ics:


----------



## TDunn523 (Oct 3, 2014)

One rainbow shark and I have two balas and three Angels then about twenty others in the tank


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

oh its a shark thanks.cuz you would by surprised how many fish have rainbow in their name.rainbow fish rainbow trot and rainbow i forgot the last one.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

How big are the angels? FWIW i have a spawning pair in a 60 ( same footprint as a 55) and I also have a few of my little betta juvies in there growing out. So far no issues, as long as they respect where the angels decide to spawn. Not saying it is normal but you could try it as long as you have a backup plan for the betta. I couldnt tell you about the sharks though, never had them.


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

Angels will eat bettas? Bull. Absolute bull. I know angels can be particularly aggressive towards bettas but that depends on the size of the fish and its personality. As for bala sharks eating bettas, that's a load of nonsense as well. I have got a big tank full of baby bettas living with three bala sharks. The sharks don't even look twice at the bettas, they're more concerned with establishing a pecking order within their group. If your balas are young and grew up with bettas, both species of fish would be fine together


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Just because something works for one does not mean it will work for others.I would be careful around angels and balas.
Fish don't care who they are raised with unless their roomate beat the snot out them everyday.What /who and how they act as adults has nothing to do with when they were young.
all those large fish and 20 others sounds pretty tight for a 55g?


----------



## discusbreeder (Oct 7, 2014)

IF THE BETTA is blue or red I would worry more about the rams than the other tankmates. Rams tend to be aggressive towards bright blues and reds, especially the males. May tear at fins and gills and pluck scales.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

most bettas for sale now are some boring blue or red.the rarest are the purple and green.


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

coralbandit said:


> Just because something works for one does not mean it will work for others.I would be careful around angels and balas.
> Fish don't care who they are raised with unless their roomate beat the snot out them everyday.What /who and how they act as adults has nothing to do with when they were young.
> all those large fish and 20 others sounds pretty tight for a 55g?


no offence, but having kept balas for a very long time, I can tell you now its not normal at all for balas to be outright aggressive towards other fish. I've seen a BIG difference between a bala that lives in a group(like it should) and one that's been living on its own. Where I am, for balas to even show aggression is practically unheard of. As you said, just because it works for some doesn't mean it'll work for others. BUT, a bala eating other fish? That's a blatant lie. Their mouths aren't even big enough even if they did try. Neons and guppies probably can be, but again that's more likely to happen with a lone bala whose behavior changes radically from the typical bala. Which goes to show they shouldn't be kept alone.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

well fish could change just like that.certain things can make them change.age,sexual maturity or something else but those are the common things.


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

big b said:


> well fish could change just like that.certain things can make them change.age,sexual maturity or something else but those are the common things.


you are the last person I'd go to for advice, you lie to people about fish you know nothing about, you post incorrect information about fish some of us actually breed and now this. Have you ever raised balas from newly hatched to over 36cm? I don't think so. I get not everything will work for everybody, but it does no good to lie to people. I suggest you do more research on this fish, I've kept more than enough of them, bred more than enough of them to know what I'm talking about


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

sharkettelaw said:


> you are the last person I'd go to for advice, you lie to people about fish you know nothing about, you post incorrect information about fish some of us actually breed and now this. Have you ever raised balas from newly hatched to over 36cm? I don't think so. I get not everything will work for everybody, but it does no good to lie to people. I suggest you do more research on this fish, I've kept more than enough of them, bred more than enough of them to know what I'm talking about


*Stop right now. You are being very rude again as you have been in the past.* 
I can say the same thing to you! I would take your info with a grain of salt. Just because some things has worked for you doesn't mean it will work for everyone else. And yes balas do have a fairly large mouth and grow to a foot long which is too big for a 55. With they way they swim I wouldn't put them in anything less than 6 ft long.


----------



## discusbreeder (Oct 7, 2014)

I do not advise people on bala sharks because I do not like them. I have bred them, reared them, sold them, and will never again keep them. Some species are just live food to me so I stay out of recommendations about them. That said, on the debate above; some information will always depend on variables. If the information can be duplicated it is probably correct, if not it is bogus. I have read five published articles on breeding red-bellied piranha. I have tried all five greatly different prescriptions. One of them succeeded and the other four could not be made to work. I have bred them three different ways and the one from one of the articles was the third. I never expected the other four to work because they did not appear to go with the nature of the fish.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

discusbreeder said:


> I do not advise people on bala sharks because I do not like them. I have bred them, reared them, sold them, and will never again keep them. Some species are just live food to me so I stay out of recommendations about them. That said, on the debate above; some information will always depend on variables. If the information can be duplicated it is probably correct, if not it is bogus. I have read five published articles on breeding red-bellied piranha. I have tried all five greatly different prescriptions. One of them succeeded and the other four could not be made to work. I have bred them three different ways and the one from one of the articles was the third. I never expected the other four to work because they did not appear to go with the nature of the fish.


really,you once had red bellied piranha?that is so COOL!!!!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Bala Shark Fish
EVERY link I found said Peaceful,and WILL eat what fits in its mouth(noting small fish).
Size could exceed 14".
I don't think all fish grow to the size most our links say but I personally feel bad about my roselines in my 180(6').Some fish really should not be kept except in very large (mostly DIY) tanks of 1,000's 0f gallons(not hundreds).


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

sharkettelaw said:


> you are the last person I'd go to for advice


Thanks for this note!I really needed a laugh!
You never took advice from anyone when you asked for help,and now you are a pro?
Raising fry in a "large"(size never mentioned) tank with balas?That is a pretty serious approach to breeding?
I'm sorry ,but I'm still laughing.And then you made susan yell at you,again.
still laughing.


----------



## TDunn523 (Oct 3, 2014)

So does this mean no bettas not even one ?


----------



## discusbreeder (Oct 7, 2014)

In response to Tdunn523: its your fish
In response to big d: never again


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Basically i would say no on my info,BUT if you can refresh me.
If you own a test kit how about some #'s?Ammonia,nitrite and nitrate.
How often and how much water do you change?
How many fish in this 55g in total.
I'm very suprised others haven't spoken up on what sounds like a heavily stocked tank.
Not only a large number of fish, but some that may even outgrow the tank?
Not properly dealt with this is a recipe for disaster some day down the road.
I would seriously skip the betta or any other additions.


----------



## discusbreeder (Oct 7, 2014)

Can someone tell me why postings from yesterday are not here today


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

discusbreeder said:


> Can someone tell me why postings from yesterday are not here today


what do you mean????


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

discusbreeder said:


> Can someone tell me why postings from yesterday are not here today


Are you not seeing the first page? This is going into the second page now.


----------



## TDunn523 (Oct 3, 2014)

All I wanted to know was an simple answer lol saw a YouTube video of a betta in with others. Didn't know if the person did it for the video only. Wasn't ment in start a war but from what I see there's been bad blood here before.


----------



## FishyFriend (Oct 20, 2014)

The simple answer to your question is no, a betta won't work in your tank with the stock you have & imo Bettas are best kept alone as they're a solitary fish & neither need nor want tankmates.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry Travis,no real war just a few smart *** remarks.I apologise.
I really wouldn't add a beta though.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I was under the impression you were rehoming some fish, I don't know why now that I re read. Short answer, with your stocking, no a betta would not work. However if you were to rehome the others, bettas can get along with angels to a point depending on the angels but like said it is your fish.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

theres no bad blood here,only a person who thinks he knows everything.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

big b said:


> theres no bad blood here,only a person who thinks he knows everything.


This and your other post should not be here.


----------



## discusbreeder (Oct 7, 2014)

It is your fish, your risk, the fishes life.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

susankat said:


> This and your other post should not be here.


yall dont like having me around?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

That has nothing to do with it. I told you in pm to stay out of it.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

sorry i forget.but i will keep out of it.you have my honor.


----------

